# My tailess cat, Zoe



## koneko (Feb 24, 2003)

My husband found Zoe one day as he making his rounds on the local campus one cold winter morning. Her lip was cut in half down the middle when we got her but now you can barely tell it (she just looks tight-liped). She is super friendly and purrs easily when pet.



















Super triple cuddle nap!


----------



## Kitty (Dec 16, 2002)

Zoe is beautiful! She is so lucky she found your husband to take her home. Congratulations Zoe on finding such a wonderful place to live!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Very cute! Good thing your husband found her. I really like her colour


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

That is so crazy!!! Not only are they little lives but those cats are worth a small fortune so you would hope that someone would at least consider that before throwing it in a bin. 

Oh well, it worked out perfect. You got Zoe, and the @##!* who dumped her has nothing.


----------



## koneko (Feb 24, 2003)

Well we don't know for sure that she was dumped. My husband thinks that she may have rode up to the school in someone's engine bay (possibly the same engine bay where she got her lip cut in half). I think that this scenario is more likely because who in their right mind would throw away such a beautiful kitten, especially when there's an animal shelter RIGHT DOWN THE ROAD. But it's still their loss for leaving a kitten outside in the cold like that (this is Louisiana but it was very cold on the day Billy found her. Her habit of climbing into engine bays was probably an attempt to get near a warm engine. She would lift one paw up off the concrete then the other because the ground was so cold on her little paws). The chemistry professor paid for her vet bill and she and another professor offered to take the kitten if we didn't want it. 

Billy had said no more kitties but his heart melted when this kitten curled up in his lap and purred when he pet her. We definately wanted her.

- koneko


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

koneko said:


> Billy had said no more kitties but his heart melted when this kitten curled up in his lap and purred when he pet her. We definately wanted her.
> 
> - koneko


heh-heh, this is how I have got all my kitties. It takes about 2 minutes to completely melt me into liquid when it comes to kittens. I am actually allergic to cats & dogs. I eventually acclimatize to a certain animal after a few months. It's worth every itch and tear.


----------

